# Transformadores de núcleo de Ferrita



## mockba (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola, inicio esta foro para preguntar y para discutir sobre la reutilización de los transformadores de núcleo de Ferrita que se puede extraer de la mayoría de los aparatos electrónicos de desecho. Este tipo de transformadores no están disponibles fácilmente en las tiendas, sin embargo una considerable cantidad de circuito electrónicos los requieren. Debido a que son componentes de gran calidad y pueden trabajar a altas frecuencias debido a las características del núcleo de ferrita son ligeros y ventajosos comparados con los transformadores comunes de núcleo ferroso.

He notado que cada vez que desmantelo uno las bobinas nunca son iguales en número de vueltas unas de otras a las de otro transformador aparentemente similar. Es decir, encontrar dos transformadores iguales es muy difícil y esto provoca que sea dificil su identificación. Al parecer no hay un estandar como en los transformadores comunes y todo se rige en cuestiones de diseño del circuito del que se extrae. Además he visto que un sólo transformador con núcleo de ferrita tiene empaquetado un número considerable de bobinas concéntricas, a veces son 4 a veces hasta 6 bobinas concéntricas en un sólo transformador.

Sin embargo, encontré un link en internet en donde una persona explica que para contruir un circuito determinado es necesario desmantelar un transformador de núcleo de ferrita con determinadas medidas de núcleo (25mm de ancho, 20mm de largo y 5mm de fondo). Una vez desmantelado el núcleo son dos piezas de ferrita en forma de "E" contrapuestas y en el centro hay una pieza de plástico sobre la cual se montan las bobinas. La persona re-bobina el núcleo con su propia configuración y lo monta en el circuito. Mi duda es, el tamaño del núcleo influye mucho, es decir, ¿si monto las bobinas tal y como él las describe e un núcleo con medidas algo distintas a su diseño el circuito funcionaría igual?.

Por otro lado, encontré el mismo circuito construido por otra persona, pero esta vez esa persona utilizaba una barra cilíndrica de ferrita, sobre la cual montaba las mismas bobinas, con las mismas vueltas. ¿Alguien sabe si los núcleos se puede utilizar indistintamente? 
Es obvio que si vas a montar un juego de bobinas muy grandes necesitarías un núcleo grande, pero ¿si se va a montar un juego de bobinas pequeñas en un núcleo grande influye mucho? Lo que sucede es que no encuentro exactamente las medidas del núcleo que la primera persona utiliza para su diseño y me gustaría poder saber si utilizando un núcleo algo distinto pudiera tener los mismos resultados.


Otra cosa, me gustaría saber si se puede fabricar un transformador igualmente en un núcleo "E" que en uno toroidal de las mismas características. Si no es así, ¿Cuál es la diferencia?... El circuito que pretendo construir es un mini-inversor para ionizar tubos de neón de lámparas comunes de 6W ó 9W, pero debo utilizar transformadores con núcleos de ferrita para manejar las altas frecuencias.

Gracias...


----------



## dant (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola :
Los nucleos de ferrita se realizan con diferentes tipos de materiales, asi dos toroides o nucleos E por ejemplo, pueden tener las mismas dimensiones y estar realizados de materiales distintos. Esto influye en las caracteristicas magneticas del nucleo, por ejemplo Factor de inductancia, Saturacion, frecuencia , etc.
Una vez selecionado los parametros del nucleo de acuerdo a la aplicacion especifica se debe seleccionar el tamano adecuado calculando el llamado producto de areas del nucleo.
Si bien se puede utilizar un nucleo de dimensiones un poco mayores a las necesarias esto aumenta un poco mas el costo del circuito asi como el volumen del mismo.

Saludos,


----------



## mockba (Dic 11, 2007)

dant, te agradesco que me hayas constestado. No te preocupes por los costos del núcleo, recuerdo que mi objetivo principal es recuperar los núcleos que de ortra forma se irían a al relleno sanitario local. Lo que me gustaría saber es que tan diferente puede ser el funcionamiento del circuito en general si se utiliza un núcleo un poco distinto al que recomienda la persona que propone su circuito.

Tengo muchos núcleos toroidales, tengo muchos transformadores con núcleos "E" que he recuperado de fuentes AT y ATx de PC. El problema es que no tengo un núcleo idéntico. Te recuerdo que las medidas del que propone el sujeto del circuito 1 es un tipo "E" de 25mm x 20mm x 5mm (_si alguien sabe el nombre verdadero de este tipo de núcleos agradecería mucho me informaciónrmara_).

Yo tengo núcleos de 25mm x 25mm x 7mm y de 30mm x 20mm x 4mm. En todos ellos supongo que caben las bobinas que pretendo montar, pero mi duda sigue siendo si habría mucha diferencia en el funcionamiento final del circuito. Por lo que me dices parace no influir mucho... supongo que es factible... ¿estoy en lo correcto?

Gracias...

Hola, yo de nuevo... sólo para poner el link del circuito que deseo construir.
http://tacashi.tripod.com/elctrncs/inverter/inverter.htm.

Es un mini-inversor de alta frecuencia para ionizar tubos fluorescentes. De esta forma es posble conectar lámparas fluorescentes a una batería sin inversores grandes.

Gracias...


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola.

El circuito al que haces referencia funciona con baterías o pilas desde 4.5V a 12V, según el transistor que uses, y la potencia del fluorecente.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## mockba (Dic 11, 2007)

Jejeje, gracias elaficionado... sólo que mi duda es relativa a la exactitud con que se tenga de construir el transformador con núcleo de ferrita. ¿_Sabes si existen inconvenientes en embobinar segun esas instrucciones un núcleo algo diferente a las medidas propuestas por el autor del circuito_?

Gracias...


----------



## zopilote (Dic 11, 2007)

No existe inconvenientes en el bobinado en otro nucleo similar,lo unico que varia es la frecuencia de funcionamiento, pero no es critico ni excesivo su variacion.Solo tienes que respetar las indicaciones del numero de vueltas para conseguir por lo nenos 400V en la salida y un minimo de 100Vac para prender un fluorocente pequeño.


----------



## mockba (Dic 12, 2007)

Gracias zopilote, he de enteder que la frecuencia de operación para el transistor es generada entoces por las particulares características del núcleo que esté utilizando para la bobina de "Feedback", ¿no es así?

Otra cosa, ¿También puedo montar la misma dispocisión de bobinas en un toroide de ferrita mientras conserve las relaciones de transformadorrmación?, es decir, mientras mantenga una elevación de voltaje suficiente a una frecuencia aceptable para ionizar el tubo, ¿importa que tipo de núcleo utilize para este circuito?... mis sospechas son que no, porque en otros diseños veo que utilizan barras ferrita obtenidos de sintonizadores de AM.

Saludos... y gracias...


----------



## fabri109 (Jun 12, 2008)

quisiera que porfavor me orientar sobre como debo construir un transformador con nucleo de ferrita para 100mH. gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dificil ya que es necesario conocer las caracteristicas del nucleo a utilizar.

Lo que si te puedo asegurar que 100mH son como minimo mas de un centenar de espiras.

Yo suelo hacerlo por tanteo, hago unas 20-50espiras y mido y despues lo multiplico y m e paso de largo y luego voy sacando espiras midiendo cada vez, es cutre pero para mis necesidades tengo suficiente.


----------



## eserock (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola necesito construir unos pequeños transformadores, montados sobre  ferrita en forma de carrete circular, de 13mm de alto por 5 mm en el centro, tengo el alambre magneto pero las ferritas  no las encuentro por ningun lado alguien tiene datos de fabricantes o tiendas donde localizar estas, se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## sisquet (Ago 29, 2008)

En Farnell (www.farnell.com) venden ferritas para transformadores de señal (no sé si hablas de transformadores de señal o de impulsos). Si vives en Barcelona, en Onda Radio también venden, aunque no esperes encontrar una amplificadora gama de tipos de nucleos.

Si no, puedes encontrar en la web de Coilcraft (http://www.coilcraft.com/), que son especialistas en el tema y además tienen muchísima información al respecto. Puedes comprar en la web y pedir muestras ;-)

Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos,
Francesc


----------



## pepechip (Ago 29, 2008)

Hace años un radioaficionado del pueblo de iznallor- granada me explico un metodo para cortar los nucleos de ferrita de una forma muy facil y proporcionando un corte limpio "yo no lo he probado". Simplemente se trata de mediante 2 electrodos muy cercanos entre si le aplicamos tension, con lo cual en ese punto de contacto empieza a elevarse la temperatura provocando su corte. No se que corriente de paso sera necesaria.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2008)

Mira aquí a ver si encuentras lo que buscas, acabo de verificar el link y esta activo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manuales-caracteristicas-ferrites-11596/

Si no me equivoco (Cosa que es probable) el CD original me lo mandaron de Méjico


----------



## eserock (Ago 29, 2008)

Gracias Pepe y Gracias fogomazo, en mexicocada dia es mas dificil encontrar materiales como materia prima, casi todas las tiendas optan por articulos terminados y los que antes fabricaban componentes ahora se dedican al audio o a las computadoras se reduce  la aplicacion de electronica.


----------



## mabauti (Ago 29, 2008)

supongo yo que es debido a la competencia on-line por los peces gordos que son los de la tajada grande del pastel.


----------



## eserock (Ago 30, 2008)

Si es muy probable eso o tal vez  que ya ni sea costeable, casi todos los ingenieros en electronica estan dedicados al mantenimiento o a trabajar en  compañias grandes y sen muy pocos los dedicados al diseño.


----------



## Vlad (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola

Los transformadores que vienen en las lamparas ahorradoras miden 13mmx12mmx5mm,
estos tambien funcionarían o son muy pequeños?

por que entiendo que lo que cuenta es el area de la pierna central del nucleo no?
y si este mide 5mm de diametro no hay problema?
o habria que bobinar diferente?

gracias


----------



## 20deoctubre (Dic 29, 2008)

haber si alguien nos puede ayudar...

necesito un transformador con un devanado primario de 13.8 mh y estoy utilizando el nucelo de ferrita rm14 para su fabricacion.

mi problema es que no se que vueltas dar debido a que la inductancia aumenta cuando pongo el nucleo de ferrita rm14, por lo que necesito que me orienten en que se hace en estos casos, por que yo puedo hacer la bobina y obtener 13.8 mh pero al poner el nucleo esa inductancias aumenta...   desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 30, 2008)

Una pregunta media estupida.... la relacion de transformadorrmacion se calcula igual en alta frecuencia y en 50 hz? En la secundaria nunca me gusto el tema y no le di bola pero ahora me hace falta


----------



## sjuan (Jul 17, 2011)

ola, mi duda es respecto a si se podría construir un transformador de alimentacacion con esos nucleos de ferrti pues en mi comunidad se consiguen facil, de hecho no consigo los de núcleo normal, y quisiera armar utransformador que me alimentara un pequeño circuito con 5v y una I mayor a 100mA se puede hacer? o tendra problemas debido a la baja frecuencia de la red?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> .. quisiera armar utransformador que me alimentara un pequeño circuito con 5v y una I mayor a 100mA se puede hacer? o tendra problemas debido a la baja frecuencia de la red?



Sip.

Mira por aquí como se emplean los núcleos de ferrita: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/wiki/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 5, 2011)

Bueno creo que aquí puedo preguntar, me dieron una placa de una pantalla de computador que se habia roto para sacar partes y reusarlas en muestro proyecto de electronica, esta traia algunos transformadores de ferrita y pues el primero de la entrada (el del centro de la foto) se conectaba como esta indicado en el diagrama (aunque no estoy seguro de cual capacitor era primero) y luego al rectificador con diodos, ¿eso que se supone que hace?

Pues volviendo al tema no se si pueda reusar alguno para crear una fuente conmutada de 12Vcc a 6Vcc y 4A efectivos, en realidad 5Vcc esta bien ya que solo es para un motor a pasos que debe funcionar con una bateria de 12V pero con su consumo de 2A y la resistencia de la bobina en 1.9 desperdicia mucha potencia en los transistores.

¿Por donde empieso?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola Nuyel

Primero debes saber qué potencia, en Watts, se requieren para mover el motor.
Luego investigar si algún núcleo, de los que se ven en la imagen, daría esa potencia.
Luego calcular el transformador. Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 5, 2011)

2^2*1.9=4*1.9=7.6W por bobina, dado a que se requieren dos bobinas activadas al mismo tiempo lo duplicamos y 15.2W digamos que 20W y que los transistores absorban el exceso para ponerlo a 5V 4A efectivos, además de la potencia adicional por las perdidas creo que si el grande soporta 30W serviria (y si la miniatura del foco ahorrador soporta 25W creo que si es muy posible) y pues no se que hagan esas cosas ni como pueda calcular la potencia que manejan  para saber si funcionaria, necesitaria saber eso pero ¿Cómo?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola Nuyel

Asómate por acá, en el mensaje #3
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-ferrita-25458/

También puedes indagar en Google.com preguntando por: calculo de transformadores de ferrita.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 5, 2011)

Nuyel dijo:


> Bueno creo que aquí puedo preguntar, me dieron una placa de una pantalla de computador que se habia roto para sacar partes y reusarlas en muestro proyecto de electronica, esta traia algunos transformadores de ferrita y pues el primero de la entrada (el del centro de la foto) se conectaba como esta indicado en el diagrama (aunque no estoy seguro de cual capacitor era primero) y luego al rectificador con diodos, ¿eso que se supone que hace?
> 
> Pues volviendo al tema no se si pueda reusar alguno para crear una fuente conmutada de 12Vcc a 6Vcc y 4A efectivos, en realidad 5Vcc esta bien ya que solo es para un motor a pasos que debe funcionar con una bateria de 12V pero con su consumo de 2A y la resistencia de la bobina en 1.9 desperdicia mucha potencia en los transistores.
> 
> ¿Por donde empieso?


Esta configuracion es parecida a una que encontre en la fuente de un doble casetera del año 1992,en la entrada de la corriente alterna antes de entrar al trafo


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 22, 2012)

Nuyel dijo:


> Bueno creo que aquí puedo preguntar, me dieron una placa de una pantalla de computador que se habia roto para sacar partes y reusarlas en muestro proyecto de electronica, esta traia algunos transformadores de ferrita y pues el primero de la entrada (el del centro de la foto) se conectaba como esta indicado en el diagrama (aunque no estoy seguro de cual capacitor era primero) y luego al rectificador con diodos, ¿eso que se supone que hace?
> 
> Pues volviendo al tema no se si pueda reusar alguno para crear una fuente conmutada de 12Vcc a 6Vcc y 4A efectivos, en realidad 5Vcc esta bien ya que solo es para un motor a pasos que debe funcionar con una bateria de 12V pero con su consumo de 2A y la resistencia de la bobina en 1.9 desperdicia mucha potencia en los transistores.
> 
> ¿Por donde empieso?




Al que te refieres hace parte del circuito filtro de linea.
Evita que se propaguen hacia la red de 115Vac las altas frecuencias generadas en la conmutacion. Y a su vez elimina cualquier frecuencia extraña o ruido proveniente de la red.

Saludos


----------



## JOE1975 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tengo entendido que los transformadores de ferrita son buenos para altas frecuencias, pero malos para bajas frecuencias. Como se comportan los transformadores de ferrita , cuando la entrada es una señal de 60Hz muestreada o modulada a 50 Khz ?


----------



## JuanAngel (Abr 21, 2014)

hola gente, como están!
Tengo una pregunta sobre los transformadores de ferrita y no puedo disiparla. Hé buscado en todos lados, de por ahí es un concepto muy básico pero yo no logro salir de mi ignorancia. La pregunta es la sig*uien*te:
Por qué los transformadores de ferrita de alta frecuencia son mucho más chicos que los transformadores lineales?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2014)

Porque tienen muchísimo mayor rendimiento a altas frecuencias.


----------



## megatecpower (Abr 21, 2014)

Las ferritas tienen una alta permeabilidad magnética, es decir le atraviesa un capo magnético sin generar perdidas, lo cual les permite almacenar campos magnéticos con más fuerza que el hierro.


----------



## JuanAngel (Abr 22, 2014)

Gracias a los dos por sus respuestas! Entonces el tamaño físico de estos transformadores se diferencian de los trafos lineales nada más por la capacidad de almacenamiento de energía en el  núcleo. 
Mis sinceros agradecimientos muchachos!


----------



## ascolanix (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola gente, si bien lo que pregunto no es nada del otro mundo, y no parece ser algo tan complicado prefiero preguntar y que me den sugerencias antes de ponerme a toquetear y terminar rompiendo todo jajaja.

Bueno la cosa es asi, tengo un cargador de celular que me gusto su diseño, porque es simple y sus componentes se pueden encontrar en las lamparitas de bajo consumo, lo que puede armarse reciclando un par de lamparitas 

El unico problema que tengo es que no se cuantas vueltas tiene el trafo... y ahi esta mi duda, que me conviene hacer (y que no) a la hora de desarmarlo? El trafo es de ferrita, bien chiquito, como los que estan en las lamparitas de bajo consumo asi que abrirlo no es complicado. Son solo dos pedazos de ferrita con forma de E

mis dudas son:
Al quitar los bobinados tengo que tener en cuenta hacia que lado van?
si me queda un poco chueco cuando lo vuelva a armar va a ser problema?
importa que bobinado esta arriba de cual?
que otra cosa es importante y me estoy olvidando?

Son preguntas pavas, ya se, pero prefiero estar seguro de que voy a hacer antes de hacerlo.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola!

No veo muy bueno eso de reciclar lamparas de bajo consumo para hacer pequeñas SMPS, pues no sabes las características de ambas ferritas que es lo principal.

Ahora, hay veces que hasta la forma del bobinado importa y mucho, así que pues como que no, al menos yo no intentaría. Además, el bobinado primario es muy probable que sea muy finito el alambre y se vaya a romper y adios cargador!

Igual, si quieres puedes arriesgarte, es la única forma en la que aprendemos 

Salu2!


----------



## palurdo (Feb 12, 2015)

Yo ya lo he hecho y rebobinar un trafo tan pequeño es bastante difícil. Te aconsejo que bobines la mitad del primario (unas 200 vueltas), los 2 secundarios (unas 20 vueltas cada uno) y después las restantes 200 vueltas del primario en la ultima capa. Yo bobiné el primario completamente y le tuve que poner menos vueltas porque haciéndolo a mano no me cabía entero... Y los secundarios me quedaron bastante mal acoplados, lo que hizo que aunque el circuito funcionase, el transistor se calentaba muchisimo. 

Si lo vas a hacer, armate de paciencia, bobina lo mas cuidadoso posible con las espiras lo mas juntas que puedas y sin dejar huecos, pon un par de vueltas de celofán entre cada bobinado para aislamiento, y no pasa nada que el núcleo lo pongas sujeto con cinta provisionalmente para ensamblar y desensamblar, pero cuando se quede definitivo, pon pegamento fuerte tipo cianoacrilato o bien epoxy.

Te aconsejo que lo hagas, yo me divertí haciéndolo aunque se me hizo duro bobinando un trafo tan pequeño...

Ah, y por supuesto que el sentido de los bobinados importa bastante, si vas a copiar el trafo original, anota también el sentido de cada bobinado.


----------



## ascolanix (Feb 12, 2015)

creo que voy a intentar hacerlo igual, total el trafo lo pague 10 pesos y si se rompe, mala suerte... Si lo puedo llegar a hacer va a estar bueno poder reciclar lamparitas de bajo consumo  

De todas formas, creen que la diferencia en los trafos, aunque sean bastante parecidos, puedan llegar a ser un problema? porque son solo unos pocos milimetros de diferencia...

una pregunta para palurdo: de donde sacaste que son 400 vueltas de primario y 2 secundarios de 20? sos adivino o ya viste que muchos trafos venian asi? jajaja


----------



## palurdo (Feb 12, 2015)

Bueno, un cargador que se quemó y desarmé tenía unas 380 vueltas en primario y entre 15 y 30 en los secundarios. Las vueltas de los secundarios no son tan importantes porque el sistema de regulación ya lleva la salida a 5V. Sin la regulación el trafo te saca 15V (y no tarda en quemarse por sobre corriente jaja, así que vuelta mas o vuelta menos no importa demasiado. Lo que si que importa es que haya buen acoplamiento. Aquí los cargadores van a 220V aunque creo que pueden funcionar desde 80V.

Pasate por este hilo y leetelo entero, te va a gustar...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-ac-dc-led-10w-104139/


----------



## sergiot (Feb 13, 2015)

Hay una premisa a seguir siempre que no se sepa como está hecho algo o como funciona, si vas a copiar tenes que hacer eso, copiar, no hagas innovaciones de algo que estás desconociendo, alguien hizo las tareas por vos antes y funciona, asi que solo tenes que limitarte a hacerlo de la misma manera, copiando hasta lo mas absurdo, es la única manera de tener una cierta seguridad de éxito.

Y como te dijeron antes, el tipo de nucleo es desconocido, pero es el único riesgo.


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 13, 2015)

Pero, lo que quiere ascolanix, coterráneo mio, es reciclar un trafo de lámpara de bajo consumo. Ojo, que esas lámparas, el único trafo que lleva es el de ferrite circular, y si es cuafrado, es pocas vueltas, para los filamentos de esas lámparas. Lo que parece un trafo, por el núcleo cuadrado, es en realidad una impedancia. Tiene un solo bobinado y lo mas difícil es desarmarlo. A mi se me rompieron los que quise desarmar. Algunos recomiendan hacerlo en agua hirviendo... Y el alambre debería ser nuevo si se quiere usar ese núcleo. Si logras desarmarlo, explica como, pues es lo mas difícil de todo. Y las vueltas... Contá del que tiene la fuente. Y el grosor del alambre también.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2015)

El ferrite circular solo tiene la potencia necesaria para excitar* las bases* de los transistores.


----------



## palurdo (Feb 17, 2015)

Si no me equivoco, de lo que se trata aquí es de rebobinar la impedancia elevadora para hacer un trafo, de cierta potencia (de la potencia de la lampara) . Del toroidal se pueden hacer trafos pequeños para encender leds blancos con una pila de 1.5V y un joule thief.


----------



## ascolanix (Feb 18, 2015)

Perdón que me haya colgado, yo lo que quería era ver si podía copiar el circuito de estr cargador porque me pareció bastante simple. Obviamente para copiarlo iba a necesitar un trafo como el que tiene. Yo de una lamparita de bajo consumo saque el que está al lado en la imagen, que se parece bastante... 
Esa era mi idea, ver si podía hacer funcionar una copia circuito pero con el otro trafo (obviamente después de haberlo bobinado como el original).
 Creen que pueda llegar a funcionar?


----------



## palurdo (Feb 18, 2015)

Ascolanix, lo que tienes de la lampara de bajo consumo no es un transformador, es una inductancia, pero da lo mismo, lo que importa es el núcleo. De hecho el transformador del cargador que has puesto funciona como una inductancia de varios bobinados (el primario almacena la energía en tiempo uno, y la saca por los secundarios en tiempo 2, muy parecido a lo que hace una inductancia que solo tiene un bobinado). Esto es porque el trafo está funcionando en configuración flyback (como un boomerang, lo sueltas con una energía y te vuelve después con energía transformada).

Por lo que tienes en la foto, el núcleo de la inductancia de la lámpara es mejor que el del transformador. 

Si te lees el hilo completo que te he pasado en unos mensajes anteriores verás que varios del foro ya hemos convertido la inductancia de una CFL en un transformador flyback con bastante éxito, así que claro que se puede.





			
				aquileslor dijo:
			
		

> Lo que parece un trafo, por el núcleo cuadrado, es en realidad una impedancia. Tiene un solo bobinado y lo mas difícil es desarmarlo. A mi se me rompieron los que quise desarmar. Algunos recomiendan hacerlo en agua hirviendo... Y el alambre debería ser nuevo si se quiere usar ese núcleo. Si logras desarmarlo, explica como, pues es lo mas difícil de todo.



Según me comentaron, con aplicar calor con un soldador en las uniones laterales de la ferrita es suficiente para soltarlos. Yo probé con un soplete de butano tipo lápiz y funcionó en algunos. En otros el núcleo partió. Para separarlos de forma segura, aunque los bobinados después ya no sirven, es meterlos 8 horas dentro de un frasco con disolvente universal para pinturas, con base de tolueno y xileno (usar guantes y gafas de protección). Así se sueltan solos.


----------



## ascolanix (Feb 18, 2015)

Bueno, entonces si se puede? o sea, lo que parece un "trafo chiquito" no es un trafo, pero lo del cargador y de la CFL es lo mismo, asi que se podria usar igual no?

Con respecto a desarmarlo, yo el que he sacado (ya se me cayo al piso sin querer y se me rompio , igual tengo mas guardadas por ahi jaja) el nucleo eran dos piezas en forma de E que ya estaban separados, lo unico que los mantenia juntos era un pedacito de cinta... a veces vienen pegados o como es la cosa que lo hace tan dificil desarmar??


----------



## yorsk2004 (May 21, 2017)

Hola, tengo algunos transformadores reciclados de fuentes de ATX, los he tratado de caracterizar utilizando un generador de señales AC (sinusoidal y cuadrada) de alta frecuencia y un osciloscopio. Fácilmente obtengo la relación de transformación pero: ¿Hay algún método para estimar la máxima corriente o potencia que puede manejar el transformador de ferrita?


----------



## julfermir (Jul 4, 2017)

Como has obtenido la relación de transformación?
Yo tengo este transformador y nose como obtener la relación de transformación, la inductancia y el numero de espiras. creo que en el secundario tengo dos bobinas concentricas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2017)

Desoldar una punta del alambre , desenroscar , volver a enroscar y contar espiras ?

A partir de allí :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=calculador+de+inductancias


O te compras un tester con medidor de inductancias


----------



## yorsk2004 (Jul 5, 2017)

julfermir dijo:


> Como has obtenido la relación de transformación?



Yo lo hago con la ayuda de un generador de funciones y un osciloscopio.

Alimento un bobinado del primario del transformador con una señal alterna cuadrada a 100 kHz proveniente del generador de funciones  y mido con el osciloscopio la señal en uno de los bobinados secundarios. Se repite el procedimiento para cada bobinado y así se caracteriza el trafo por la relación de transformación.


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 5, 2017)

yorsk2004 dijo:


> Hola, tengo algunos transformadores reciclados de fuentes de ATX, los he tratado de caracterizar utilizando un generador de señales AC (sinusoidal y cuadrada) de alta frecuencia y un osciloscopio. Fácilmente obtengo la relación de transformación pero: ¿Hay algún método para estimar la máxima corriente o potencia que puede manejar el transformador de ferrita?



se asume un maximo/promedio... 
para un EI33 unos 200 250w a 30khz o poco más...
para un Ei35 un poco más unos 350w o mas...
los tipos EE tienen una ventana más grande nada más.. 
los chiquitos tipo EI 29 unos 150w 
según el material su potencia varía ya que  aguantan más khz 
el mismo núcleo puede manejar el doble de potencia sólo subiendo su frecuencia....

Saludos


----------



## Dians (Ene 10, 2020)

Hola, no respondo a nada de lo expuesto, perdòn...puedo saber como se mide la potencia de un totoide. Utilizo uno que lleva 22 vueltas (11 y 11). se que la utilizan radios añejas, pero puedo conseguirlas, justamente hoy intentè. WWW:Electronicaliniers en bs as. Toroide R20x7 (B64290-K632-X830), ese es el detalle. Alguien podrìa decirme tambièn que significa cada codigo dentro de los parèntesis.? Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2020)

Dians dijo:


> Hola, no respondo a nada de lo expuesto, perdòn...puedo saber como se mide la potencia de un totoide. Utilizo uno que lleva 22 vueltas (11 y 11). se que la utilizan radios añejas, pero puedo conseguirlas, justamente hoy intentè. WWW:Electronicaliniers en bs as. Toroide R20x7 (B64290-K632-X830), ese es el detalle. Alguien podrìa decirme tambièn que significa cada codigo dentro de los parèntesis.? Gracias.


La potencia se determina por la superficie del aro del núcleo, todos esos números deben tener significado para el fabricante solamente. 
El cálculo de esa superficie en base a las medidas externas del toroide ya se encuentra comentado en el Foro


----------



## Dians (Ene 10, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La potencia se determina por la superficie del aro del núcleo, todos esos números deben tener significado para el fabricante solamente.
> El cálculo de esa superficie en base a las medidas externas del toroide ya se encuentra comentado en el Foro


Gracias, bajo que titulo? gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2020)

Dians dijo:


> Gracias, bajo que titulo? gracias.











						Toro (geometría) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dians (Ene 11, 2020)

Gracias. Ingresè. Pero digamos que esa info, no es para principiantes.. Casi que quedo excenta de ingresar al entendimiento de ella.
Pero, gracias igual.


----------

